# Whens the next EOI selection for SCM.. Plus some Qs plz



## Neda-ffh (Jul 5, 2012)

I submitted my eoi sept 12 with a 160 point. 

i hv a msc from USA
PHd UK
10 years exp in shortage list. 
My partner has BsC from UK

I read they will want previous work letters.. Plus my wife will be getting her PHd in January she's writing up, but I didnt claim it simply bcuz she doesn't hv it yet. 

Could someone share thier experiences with the required docs. 
Does the letter stating my wife will finish phd hv to be the original. Her Uni sent it by email. 

I hv all original certificates, but my msc certificate is copy certified. 

What other supporting docs can u send... Ofcourse this is IF I get an ITA. 

I'm applying from the UAE.


----------



## simply me (Sep 17, 2013)

I think tomorrow sept 18, since the last selection was sept 4.


----------

